# New Member



## waterlog (Dec 2, 2007)

Domenic here. 30 years old. I brew beer at home, make soap, and I'm just staring to get into wine making. I want to learn about curing meats. Born and raised in Portland, Oregon. I love good beer and good food.


----------



## smokeys my pet (Dec 2, 2007)

Waterlog welcome to smf. Be sure to check out Jeff's 5-day ecourse. There is tons of great info here.


----------



## rip (Dec 2, 2007)

Wecome to the site.


----------



## got smoke (Dec 2, 2007)

welcome to the site that has all kinds of info just need to ask


----------



## up in smoke (Dec 2, 2007)

Well You have come to the right place! So stoke her up and letâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s get ta smokin!


----------



## chris_harper (Dec 2, 2007)

Welcome to SMF. Glad you found us.


----------



## bbq bubba (Dec 2, 2007)

welcome to the SMF Domenic...........maybe we could start a soap forum!!
LOLOL


----------



## t-bone tim (Dec 2, 2007)

Welcome to SMF, glad you joined in , great site here, see ya in the forums .


----------



## blackhawk19 (Dec 2, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF, some great info on one of our members site also
http://www.deejayssmokepit.net/


----------



## waterlog (Dec 2, 2007)

That would be neat. I'm not sure how many people share that interest. I was talking to a guy I work with. We both share some of the same interests. We were talking about how we both seem to like artsy fartsy things. And then we were laughing at the fact that we both still like women.

After thinking about it I found out that I don't like artsy fartsy things. All of my hobbies and interest revolve around science.


----------



## scotty (Dec 2, 2007)

Welcome Dom
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Kiss a MC KENSI RIVER BOAT FOR ME PLEASE
WIERD FIRST NAME

Mine is spelled ecactly the same.
My mom dropped the O so I would sound more American


----------



## richtee (Dec 2, 2007)

Welcome to SMF! As far as curing, a good starter text and general reference is Morton Salt's Home Meat Curing Guide
http://morton.elsstore.com/view/prod...=21181&cid=178

Another great and more advanced text covering all cure types is Rytek Kutas' Great Sausage Recipes and Meat Curing
http://www.amazon.com/Great-Sausage-...6631370&sr=1-1

Enjoy yer stay, and ask away!


----------



## scotty (Dec 2, 2007)

I was thinking the same thing


----------



## homebrew & bbq (Dec 2, 2007)

Welcome to SMF! You picked a great place to learn about smoking/curing meat. The folks here are friendly and always ready to answer questions. Just make yourself at home. We're glad you joined us.


----------



## wilson (Dec 2, 2007)

Welcome on board!!!!................Homemade soap you say??? Hmmmm....... I would love to hear about that.


----------



## deejaydebi (Dec 2, 2007)

Welcome Domenic -

I don't make soap or wine but I got you covered on most anything else you can eat or drink. Glad to have you aboard!


----------



## waterlog (Dec 2, 2007)

They want $8 for shipping!


----------



## gramason (Dec 2, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF, pleanty of info here to get you on your way.


----------



## pescadero (Dec 2, 2007)

Domenic:

Welcome to SMF.  From one Oregonian to another.  I grew up in east county, out Rockwood way.  What part of town do you live in?

Skip


----------



## waterlog (Dec 2, 2007)

I currently reside in the Couve. It's not that impressive.


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Dec 2, 2007)

Welcome.... Lots of friendly folks here... all with good tips tricks and recipes....


----------



## thevulgarcowboy420 (Dec 3, 2007)

new kid from Chi town wonting to get in to smoking.glad to find this site


----------



## pescadero (Dec 3, 2007)

Like in "Van"  ?


----------



## pescadero (Dec 3, 2007)

Hmmmm!! 

If you Wont to get in, go to Roll Call and introduce yourself, your name etc. Let us know a little about you and the type of smoker you have. That sort of thing.

It works better to start your own thread in Roll Call.

Skip


----------



## waterlog (Dec 3, 2007)

Yes. Vancouver. I moved here because of the cheaper rent. It has turned out to be more of a headache.


----------



## pescadero (Dec 3, 2007)

I know what you mean.  what with the Sales Tax and other stuff.  You get caught in the middle.  

It has been a couple years ago(or so.  .  .  I won't say)  but, I actually lived there for a while, graduating HS from Ft. Vancouver.  

Don't ask what year they tore it down.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Anyway, welcome to the site.  Enjoy.

Skip


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 3, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF Waterlog!


----------



## hawgheaven (Dec 3, 2007)

Welcome Waterlog, glad you joined us!

Soap making, huh... do you smoke it?


----------

